# Is it right



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

To not be able to use electronic calls for turkey hunting. Cant find the delete on the thread. So Ill just change it. Sorry guys, just a quick thought of subject.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

To do what?


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Just so everyone knows I changed it after Gobblerman posted. 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## MathewsPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

their is no reason why we should not be able to use them sure it may be 
'cheating" to some people but i think its all by choice! 

psebuckmaster nice shooting with you wednesday....but still cant keep up with me! lol:lol: 

-MathewsPimp-


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Where's the fun in that ? It's not about killing the bird, any yahoo can pull a trigger. Hell, I don't evev like eating'em and give mine away every year. 

It's about learning the language and talkin to'em. It's about makin that slate sing or light'en up that box.

To me, Turkey huntin is about fooling that old Tom into thinking that your a hen and getting him to walk right up and introduce himself.

Anybody that doesn't believe that.......well, look at all the turkey call collectors, the calling competitions, some at the world level and attended by thousands.
The custom call makers and the beautiful art these guy produce.

Nope, pressing a button and squaking like a chicken can be accomplished by anybody.

Calling in a 12" Longbeard or that old Boss hen that has lived a few seasons and knows the score with nothing but a chunk of wood or a piece of latex ? 

Takes something special to do that. :coolgleam


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thunderhead,

I agree with everything you stated except for one thing. Nothing better than wild turkey breast sliced thin, breaded and pan fried in real butter. I love eaten em .


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Gobblerman said:


> Thunderhead,
> 
> I agree with everything you stated except for one thing. Nothing better than wild turkey breast sliced thin, breaded and pan fried in real butter. I love eaten em .



Agreed Goblerman. cept I like my roasted.

BTW Thunderhead where do I pick up that turkye you don't want to eat?????


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

im not for or against it, but an electronic call isnt for me. if you want to use one fine, but id rather call one in myself, its allot more rewarding.

as for the eating, try slicing the breast into strips about the size of hot dogs, bread and deep fry....delicious. eat them as is, or dip in barbeque, honey mustard, or your favorite dipping sauce....enjoy:woohoo1:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

My bird always came out dry, even when deep frying'em.

But, thanks to you guys, I'll keep this years ( If I bag one, knock on wood ) and try the recipes you suggested.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

when you deep fried the turkeys, did you inject them? that makes all the difference in the world. keep the skin on and inject the heck out of em. if you do, you'll be in for a juicy treat when its time to chow.

as for the little turkey fingers i descrbed above, those are just pure turkey breast with the fry majic coating on the outside that holds the turkeys natrual moisture in. to cook, simply season the breast to taste, batter, and deepfry....good eatin'

i also like em on the grill. i cut up enough onions to cover the bottom of the aluminum pan. then i add about a 1/4" of water to the pan. inject and season the turkey with your favorite spices. cover with foil and cook on low heat until done. remove from pan and place back on grill, baste with barbeque sauce until the sauce glazes over. dont go too long, or you'll dry it out....remove and start munchin'.

i usually par boil the legs, strip the meat and make ground turkey sandwiches out of them. i dont know much else you can do with em.

every now and then my uncle smokes a turkey for me, and their good that way too.

happy hunting...good eatin'


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> My bird always came out dry, even when deep frying'em.
> 
> But, thanks to you guys, I'll keep this years ( If I bag one, knock on wood ) and try the recipes you suggested.


I use a Turkey Rub from Rudys BBQ in Texas. Sure adds some great flavor to the bird. Pan fry the strips, do not overcook them. Then dip them in Ranch or any other favorite dipping sauce. My wife and daughters love it as well. Throw some fresh pan fried Morels in the mix and you have a feast! That's why I love hunting in Missouri, hunt Gobblers in the morning and Morels in the afternoon.


----------



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

I totally agree with Thunderhead. Man am I hungry for turkey.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

NO, we should not be able to use electronic decoys. Or anything more than we can use right now. It's NOT supposed to be about the killing, and I'm glad to see a few people on this site recognize that!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

No I don't think we should be able to use electronic calls for turkeys. I'll go a step further and say we should not be able to use them for hunting at all.


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

OK...why not? I dont need one and i dont use one, just curious to hear your reasons. Thanks.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Smoknngunn said:


> OK...why not? I dont need one and i dont use one, just curious to hear your reasons. Thanks.


Exactly the same reasons they're not legal for ducks, geese or deer. And I thought Thunderhead already had answered the question very nicely. 

NB


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Exactly the same reasons they're not legal for ducks, geese or deer.
> NB


They are legal for deer. I don't think that they have ever been illegal for deer or elk. Can't think of anything other than waterfowl & turkeys that electronic calls can't be used for.

L & O


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Electronic Calling For Turkeys Should And I Hope Will*** Allways Be Against The Law***just As Doing It For Ducks Or Deer *****
This Is The Same Line Of Thought (or Major Lack Of Thought And Sportsmanship) ***as Those Idiots That Want Computer Hunting****


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Why not electric calls?
Its something's called Sport, Ethic's and Tradition.
Theres pride in calling in a bird yourself and making a good shot.

Thunderhead Try a covered roasting pan, just make sure you dont overcook.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> And the beat goes on............
> You NEED a reason why it's not fair chase to 99.99% of us that are in the know ?
> 
> Here's your _bearing _in regards to the animal wingy. Unvarnished , no PC and to the point.
> ...



Very Well Said, Tom.

LMAOROTFL:lol: 

NB


----------

